# Son and daughter score on nice bucks



## Windwalker7 (Dec 1, 2010)

Son got a 9 point and a button buck and my daughter got a really nice 11 point. 

I had a ring side seat for her shot. We were in a ladder stand and watched as it and a smaller buck came through the thicket. By the time this big boy was in the open he was only about 25 yds. I 

I kept telling her wait....wait....wait until it was clear.


----------



## deeker (Dec 1, 2010)

Windwalker7 said:


> Son got a 9 point and a button buck and my daughter got a really nice 11 point.
> 
> I had a ring side seat for her shot. We were in a ladder stand and watched as it and a smaller buck came through the thicket. By the time this big boy was in the open he was only about 25 yds. I
> 
> I kept telling her wait....wait....wait until it was clear.



Need a bigger pic of Bullwinkle in your avatar too.












Tell em congrats!!

Nice deer.

Kevin


----------



## Windwalker7 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks! Don't know how to get them bigger though.

Here you go!


----------



## mustangwagz (Dec 1, 2010)

Very Nice Harvest's by both of your kids! I'm jealous of your daughters buck.. Ive NEVER shot a buck that nice..EVER! lol..

Heck, i hope to even get a buck this year!! lol


----------



## jrr344 (Dec 1, 2010)

Its nice to see that someone is teaching their kids how to take care of them selves.


----------



## Bigrod (Dec 1, 2010)

Those or some nice deer. I bet shes rubbing it in on how her deer is bigger than both of his!


----------



## GoRving (Dec 1, 2010)

Awesome!! Congrats to y'all.


----------



## BryanSchamber (Dec 1, 2010)

Them some nice critters. Congrats!


----------



## deeker (Dec 1, 2010)

Windwalker7 said:


> Thanks! Don't know how to get them bigger though.
> 
> Here you go!



My fee, is for you to give us all the important details. Rifles used, locations type of ammo....all the pertinent stuff....






It is all in the details.

Kevin


----------



## Windwalker7 (Dec 1, 2010)

OK....Let's see here,

Location for deer, as close as I am willing to reveal, is Greene County PA.

Daughters rifle is a Ruger M77 Compact in .243, shooting handloaded 90gr. Nosler Ballistic tips. She likes the "cute" purple tips on her bullets

Son's rifle is a Remington M700 Mountain Rifle in .280. Factory loaded Winchester Power Points in 140 gr.


My Moose was taken in Newfoundland in 2005. Hunted with Patey and Son's Outfitting. My Rifle is also a Remington M700 Mountain Rifle in 30.06. I was shooting Federal factory ammo loaded with 180gr. Accubonds. Shot distance was 228 yards. Measured with a range finder.

Here's how the Moose hunt went down.

The outfit we hunted with has fly in camps set up on one of the many lakes in the outfitter's area. They run about a dozen camps.

Me and my 2 buddies were flown into our camp about 8:30 AM. We introduced our selves to the guides (1x1) and unpacked our gear from the float plane.

We had lunch/breakfast, got to know each other and prepared to hunt. Me and one of the guides were taken across the lake in a boat and dropped off. We worked our way through this nasty stuff. Pucker brush/black spruce and several other more colorful names they give it.

We got to a high spot they call lookouts. We were preparing to do some calling when the guide started shouting and pointing, "There Chuck....right there.....that's a good bull!" He then let out a cow call with his mouth and got the running moose to stop.


There were three moose, two cows and the bull, later measured at 228 yds.

I immediately chambered a round (guides won't let you chamber a round until you are going to actually shoot, for safety reasons) and got into a sitting position.

My heart was beating wildly and I was out of breath from our hike. I also had some excitement in the mix. I still had a back pack on and my scope was set on 4x. My cross hairs were bouncing all over the place. Even with something the size of a moose, it still looked small at 200+ yards.

I thought of cranking the scope power up and removing the back pack but I instinctively knew they wouldn't stand there very long.

I got the crosshairs settled behind the bull's shoulder and started to squeezing the trigger. Just about then the bull turned and started to go. I finished the squeeze.

Immediately the guide came running over and started slapping me on the back congratulating me.

He then looked at me and said, "you I need to take that horseshoe out of your a$$ and give it to your buddies."

I said, "what do you mean?"

He said, " it just doesn't happen like that" Meaning shooting one that soon into the hunt.

We were that last group to hunt that season from that camp. There were at least a dozen other hunters in the paticular camp, hunting that year. In other words the moose were pressured and picked over/shot.

So that's how my moose hunt went down. I was only in camp about 2 hours and only actually hunting for about 20 minutes and my hunt was over.


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice deer!!!
Envious,, nothing this year!!


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 1, 2010)

Very nice!! Congrats.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 1, 2010)

Tell them congrats. The girl shot one bigger than I've ever seen in our woods.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Dec 2, 2010)

That is actually the 13th deer taken in her hunting career. Lucky 13!

Her other bucks were small (spike and 4 point) the rest were does/ button bucks.


----------

